# L2.bin stopped working



## jessepryor (Dec 25, 2009)

My comps been crashing lately playing lineage 2 . been getting error L2.bin stopped working. Ive tried reinstalling game , defrag, virus scans and nothings been getting better. today i got my Pc formatted with Vista 32 again. my PC specs are Intel Core (2) duo CPU 8500 @ 3.16 GHZ memory 4.00GB vista 32 bit radeon 4800

in my event log error i get this if it helps. tyvm in advance

*-* <Event xmlns="*http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event*">
*-* <System>
<Provider Name="*Application Error*" />

<EventID Qualifiers="*0*">*1000*</EventID>

<Level>*2*</Level>

<Task>*100*</Task>

<Keywords>*0x80000000000000*</Keywords>

<TimeCreated SystemTime="*2009-12-25T00:50:00.000Z*" />

<EventRecordID>*447*</EventRecordID>

<Channel>*Application*</Channel>

<Computer>*Jesse-PC*</Computer>

<Security />

</System>

*-* <EventData>
<Data>*l2.bin*</Data>

<Data>*0.0.0.0*</Data>

<Data>*4b2121a6*</Data>

<Data>*l2.bin*</Data>

<Data>*0.0.0.0*</Data>

<Data>*4b2121a6*</Data>

<Data>*c0000005*</Data>

<Data>*0000cc1f*</Data>

<Data>*3a0*</Data>

<Data>*01ca84fae528a517*</Data>

</EventData>

</Event>


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://boards.lineage2.com/showthread.php?t=202907

see if this works. If not check that board out, its for that game.


----------

